# Toaty EDC Skinner



## Nowski (Mar 6, 2015)

One of my Toaty models in AEB-L steel Amboyna Burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice work, I really like the shape of the handle too. This looks almost too nice to use, but it looks too well made to not use!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 6, 2015)

Like the design and shape! Man that blade looks sharp!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice job Shannon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice knife Shannon ! Great looking handle . Why the name Toaty ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Mar 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Very nice knife Shannon ! Great looking handle . Why the name Toaty ?



Toaty means small in Scottish slang and it is similar to Toting here in the States so put them together for small carry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2015)

Wood really pops! Great craftsmanship! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 8, 2015)

Superb shape man! Love the wood as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

